# Biométrica - General



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2005)

*Que es Biométrica? *
Biométrica es el uso de una característica personal como tu propio password, Imagina que ya no necesitas recordar tu NIP, o password o numero de cuenta, nada, todo lo que tienes que hacer es estar presente y usar alguna de tus características físicas que te hace único o única, puede ser tu huella digital, el iris de tu ojo, la simetría de tu mano, tu voz e incluso porque no algún día tu DNA.

*Pros y contras*
Definitivamente esta es una nueva revolución tecnológica que se convertirá en una tendencia (si no se le considera así ya) y será el estándar del futuro, pero esto no quiere decir que no tenga algunas desventajas sobre nuestro actual sistema, la primera y obvia es que tienes que estar presente, esto tal vez sea un inconveniente para algunos de nosotros que acostumbramos prestar nuestras tarjetas para que alguien mas (de confianza por supuesto) saque dinero del cajero, no más!, aunque eso no es del todo malo la recomendación es, no le des tu NIP a nadie, NADIE!. Otro punto en contra de esta tecnología es el que defienden grupos liberales (por llamarlos de algún modo) que ven el hecho de que su huella digital, o el iris de su ojo, o su voz, sean almacenados en una computadora, como una agresión contra su integridad personal, ya que en un futuro podrías requerir usar tu huella digital para entrar y salir de diferentes lugares, para hacer una llamada telefónica, para sacar dinero del cajero, para sacar un libro de la biblioteca, etc., por lo que estos grupos alegan que los gobiernos podría vigilar cada paso que des, tienen su punto no?, aunque el que nada debe nada teme.
Ahora si nos vamos al lado de las ventajas, el poder hacer un fraude o clonación sería bastante complicado, American Express estuvo a punto de retirar sus operaciones de México por la cantidad de fraudes que se realizaban con sus tarjetas lo que le llevo a perdidas millonarias, esto puede no causarte mayor angustia, hasta que te salga un cargo por la renta un jet y tengas que meterte en líos judiciales para probar que tu no lo rentaste.

*Escaneo de Huella Digital*
Este es el sistema biométrico más usado en el mundo, actualmente en Australia ya hay cajeros que utilizan este sistema, la manera como trabajan hoy en día es que a los usuarios que contratan este servicio de identificación se les otorga un pequeño dispositivo escáner que se conecta a los cajeros, claro que por más pequeño que sea este escáner no creo que sea mas pequeño que la tarjeta del banco pero si más seguro.
Hay un mito muy grande que corre con estos sistemas, la gente teme que alguien le corte la mano y vaya al cajero, es importante que todos sepamos, tanto los potenciales usuarios, como los potenciales ladrones que estos cajeros y demás servicios de Escáner de huella digital, o de otro tipo de reconocimiento checaran por el pulso del dedo es decir el dedo tiene que estar vivo para darte el servicio, así es que siempre y cuando esto este bien difundido no habrá ese tipo de riesgo.

*Reconocimiento facial*
Otro sistema de identificación es el reconocimiento facial, que almacena una foto digital de la persona y compara esta foto con la persona requiriendo x servicio.

*Tecnologías basadas en las manos *
Estas tecnologías son populares de manera interna es decir en empresas con sus empleados, por el hecho de que es más fácil controlas ciertos factores como el clima, la suciedad, y otros factores que serían muy complicados de controlar en la población en general, hay que tomar en cuenta que el Escáner de huella digital también se ve afectado por estos factores, Imaginate que esta lloviendo y al llegar al cajero tu dedito esta todo arrugado por lo mojado, Plop!, no te reconoce!.

*Escaneo de la retina*
Un detalle en este sistema el hecho de que este requiere una alineación perfecta con la cámara escaneadora, cabe aclarar que el ojo nunca toca el dispositivo escaneador, esto causa gran entusiasmo entre las compañías que se dedican a investigar estas tecnologías, de hecho se estima que el Escáner de retina se convierta en el estándar para los cajero japoneses.

Biométrica no es un sistema nuevo, en 1968 se implemento el primer sistema biométrico:En Wall Street se usaba la huella digital para abrir una bóveda donde se guardaban los certificados de la bolsa. Ese sistema costo aproximadamente $20,000 Dls., ese sistema hoy en día debe costar menos de $500 Dls.
Dejemos que el tiempo y la tecnología avance pero cuidemos nuestro dedo ya que podría ser la llave mágica del futuro. 


*Usos Prácticos (Comerciales Standards Actuales)*

*Tipico V-Pass*

Ventajas 


V-Pass es la ultima lectora biométrica para las instalaciones físicas de control de acceso.  

El moderno lector elimina la necesidad de pins, llaves o tarjetas para ganar el acceso a áreas seguras.  

Para lograr el acceso, el usuario pone su dedo simplemente en el lector y en menos de un segundo el V-Pass confirma o deniega el acceso basado en una base de datos de huellas digitales de los usuarios autorizados.  

El V-Pass realiza la inscripción, identificación y almacenamiento de la plantilla para 200 huellas dactilares, todo dentro de un case ergonómico y pequeño. 

La Identificación de la huella digital para el control de acceso a las instalaciones lector autosuficiente  

Identificación instantánea  

Un Conveniente software VeriAdmin package proporciona al usuario una manera amistosa de registrar la plantilla de la huella digital y una administración capaz.  

Comunicación flexible con opciones que incluyen RS - 232, RS - 485 y Wiegand  

Registro de huellas digitales en un instante. 

Intuitiva interface de usuario con la red, señales del LED en verde y ámbar. 

La tecnología de avanzada mantiene la exactitud incluso con las huellas digitales sucias, cortadas, que tienen cicatrices, viejas, mojadas y secas 


Descripción 

La Compatibilidad incorporada con los formatos comunes de la industria Wiegand arriba de 64 bits, llama a últimas opciones,  

Las inscripciones de las huellas digitales del Usuario original se mantienen y emplean por una variedad de dispositivos de imagen de huella digital (Sensores) 

Software de VeriAdmin para la estructuración inicial, administración y funciones de la gestión de la red.  

Software opcional Developer's Kit, MV1100 SDK (C++ DLL y comandos de empaquetamiento de bytes a bajo nivel) para el desarrollo de aplicaciones personalizadas o para la integración de una red V - Pass como interface hacia otras aplicaciones existentes. 

Especificaciones 

Dimensiones  
 Largo 
 130 mm ( 5.12" ) 
 Ancho 
 50 mm ( 1.97" ) 
 Profundidad 
 56 mm ( 2.20 ") 
Tiempo de enrollment menos de 3 segundos 
Tiempo de verificación menos de 1 segundo para 100 
 usuarios de la base de datos 
Porcentaje de aceptación falsa 0.2 % 
Porcentaje de rechazo falsa 0.1 % 
Numero de plantillas 100 por unidad (Opcional 200 limite 
 disponible para el usuario)  
Current Draw Idle 0.15 amps @ 12V  
Enroll / Identity 0.30 amps @ 12V 
Voltaje 5 voltios regulados, de 6 a 24 voltios no regulados


----------

